# Managing share portfolio via spreadsheet



## ColB (5 June 2008)

I have had a quick look and search of threads trying to find an excel spread sheet or similar that will enable me to record all the neccessary fields required to manage the shares that I have bought and sold.  Considerations include the purchase of shares and subsequent sale of part parcels and how you apply brokerage costs in terms of costs incurred for part sale when you continue to hold part of the original purchase.

I am sure someone out there has a speadsheet that will suit my needs or can be manipulated where required.

I appreciate anyones response either here or via pm.

Regards CB


----------



## redback (9 June 2008)

Here is a basic capital gain and loss Excel template which may help--

http://office.microsoft.com/en-us/templates/TC010744641033.aspx?pid=CT101444811033


----------



## webclever (10 June 2008)

You might want to add another field called brokerage fee to make accurate.


----------

